# Anyone say Cheese Cake???



## DF (Jun 6, 2013)

This is Heath bar crunch cheese cake. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## PFM (Jun 6, 2013)

Heaven on a plate. (then mad as hell after I ate it)


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 6, 2013)

.....not a fan of  candy themed cakes.
unless its reeses.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is this in diet and nutrition?


----------



## PFM (Jun 6, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Why is this in diet and nutrition?



DF has a evil streak.


----------



## DF (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok, so after having a slice of this cheese cake which was really fucking good.  I feel like a fucking load.  I have no problem eating 1/2 pie in one sitting but this cheese cake kicked my ass.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah cheese cake is way too heavy for me... Id rathe eat a pan of brownies or a dozen homemade choco chit cookies gonna make some with my mint brownie muacle egg this weekend! Yummy!


----------



## Jada (Jun 7, 2013)

man that looks gooooood!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah honestly?

Im going to start a thread on how many diets DF has fucked up over the course of his time here. Ive been here, what, a week? And i have fucked up like three times already. 

Fuck you DF. Fuck you with a big, delicious, freshly made confection.


----------



## R1rider (Jun 7, 2013)

looks good DF, gotta love cheesecake


----------



## sfstud33 (Jun 7, 2013)

I love cheesecake, and i love heath bars. If i bought this id eat the whole thing. 

Why is it that you can struggle to eat a steak and rice, but getting down an insane serving of cheesecake or icecream is so easy?

I gotta be good at the moment, so i'll setting for a frozen yoghurt. Not as good but better than nothing!


----------



## tkasch (Jun 7, 2013)

i love cheesecake but oatmeal cookies are my fav. i can barely get near them or there gone


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 8, 2013)

DF you ever eaten at the cheesecake factory bro?  holy shit balls they have some reeses peanut butter cup cheesecake that is ungodly!!


----------



## DF (Jun 8, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> DF you ever eaten at the cheesecake factory bro?  holy shit balls they have some reeses peanut butter cup cheesecake that is ungodly!!



Yes I have.  I love that place & strawberry cheese cake.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 8, 2013)

i like any kind of cheesecake dude.  that place is definitely the bomb.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 8, 2013)

Df, now you got the wife and I going to the CHEESECAKE FACTORY tomorrow!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 8, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Df, now you got the wife and I going to the CHEESECAKE FACTORY tomorrow!



thats a good thing....on a bulk.


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Cheese cake is my weakness, its like crack on a plate


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 10, 2013)

Why oh why?


----------



## DF (Jun 10, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> Why oh why?



Do it! Do it! Do it! you know you wanna.


----------

